# Jean Lartéguy, author of "The Centurions", 1920-2011



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2011)

From Abu Muqawama over at CNAS:


> I arrived back in the States to some sad news: Jean Lartéguy, author of The Centurions and The Praetorians, has passed away in Paris, and the publisher of his books in America, my friend Jamie Hailer, has passed away in Florida. I imagine the two of them are having one incredible conversation with Marcel Bigeard right now.



More in Le Monde (in French).

Wikipedia bio _(usual caveats)_

IMDB:  Lost Command

Amazon.com:  The Centurions
Amazon.com:  The Praetorians


----------

